# Runsweet



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyone know how to register on this site, can't seem to be able to post, reply, or find anywhere to register.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Hmm...I see what you mean! It's ages since I registered there and now there doesn't appear to be a registration page! It might be worth emailing moderator@runsweet.com


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 31, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hmm...I see what you mean! It's ages since I registered there and now there doesn't appear to be a registration page! It might be worth emailing moderator@runsweet.com


Thanks, have just found that so will see what happens,


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 31, 2016)

I've only ever used it for the general information.  I didn't even realise there was any interactive element to it.  The forum doesn't appear to be very active - last post was over a year ago.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2016)

Just logged in (surprised it remembered me!). Forum looks very quiet - last posts in running section 2013! 

Snap Matt!


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 31, 2016)

Hmm shame as animas and diabetic clinic recommended it to get information on running/gym on a pump, knew what was doing on my pens, unsure if need to reduce basal or remove pump when running say between 3-8 mile runs, my clinic say they have no idea which is helpful.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2016)

Are they concentrating on Facebook and Twitter instead now? - I mean most athletic types would be on the move!  LOL


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Jan 31, 2016)

Nothing much on the Facebook page either


----------



## Northerner (Feb 1, 2016)

Lorraine hunt said:


> Hmm shame as animas and diabetic clinic recommended it to get information on running/gym on a pump, knew what was doing on my pens, unsure if need to reduce basal or remove pump when running say between 3-8 mile runs, my clinic say they have no idea which is helpful.


I think the problem there lies in the fact that what you may need to do is very individual, so it's really something you will need to find out for yourself with trial and error and lots of testing. I discovered that I can run for up to 8 miles without needing any 'top up' carbs, and with my normal insulin (I inject). However, I know a lot of people that would hypo after the first couple of miles, and have also heard of a man who runs marathons on no insulin at all! So there is a huge breadth of experience and unfortunately no single solution. Things may be very different from pens for you, so you will be pretty much starting from scratch - but you may be lucky and find that it is similar to your experience on injections.


----------

